# Ibanez 5-way switch = crl 5-way switch?



## daniboy (Dec 7, 2007)

are the ibanez 5-way switch similar to crl and its equivalent?

from what i see on my 7421m and wiring diagram from ibanez, the stock ibanez 5-way has a row of 8 lugs while the crl has 4 lugs a side for a total of 8.

i had to replace the stock switch due to creaking and it just doesn't work with the crl using the schematic from ibanez. i did a search and most threads came up with the schematic i have but none on one using the crl.

is there anything i should know to configure the crl to work like the stock switch? any wiring diagram would be best!

thanks as always,
dani


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Dec 7, 2007)

where the poles are on a switch doesn't matter. the Ibanez YM50 5-way switch has all 8 poles in a row; the classic Strat switches have 4 poles on one side and 4 on the other.

BUT

all the Ibnaez two-humbucker guitars that have an 8-pole 5-way switch (762Xs, 742Xs, S520s, etc) use a different, special 5-way designed for two humbuckers. it looks the same as a Strat 5-way on the outside, but it's not the same on the inside. so you can't replace the "special" 5-way in any of those guitars with a normal Strat-style 5-way from DiMarzio or Guitar Center or Stew Mac. you either have to get the exact Ibanez replacement, or buy a 24-pole switch and rewire it yourself.

so i bet that's your problem--you tried to replace the Ibanez Special 5-way with a Strat-style 5-way.


----------



## Pirelli (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn, I just ordered a CRL switch for my RG1527 the other day. 

Is there a wiring diagram that shows how to wire 2 humbuckers using a CRL switch, or is it not possible to get the 5 positions out of it?


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Dec 7, 2007)

Pirelli said:


> Is there a wiring diagram that shows how to wire 2 humbuckers using a CRL switch, or is it not possible to get the 5 positions out of it?


it's not possible to get those 5 positions out of any normal strat-style 5-way. the Duncan website has some wiring options for two humbuckers using a start-style 5-way, but they aren't anywhere near as cool IMO as the stoch "special" ibanez switch.


----------



## Pirelli (Dec 7, 2007)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> it's not possible to get those 5 positions out of any normal strat-style 5-way. the Duncan website has some wiring options for two humbuckers using a start-style 5-way, but they aren't anywhere near as cool IMO as the stoch "special" ibanez switch.



Thanks for your help, I'll pick up a multipole switch to keep the same setup.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Dec 8, 2007)

Pirelli said:


> Thanks for your help, I'll pick up a multipole switch to keep the same setup.


no problem. 

with the 24-pole multipole, you will have to wire in some little jumpers of wire to make all the proper connections that the old switch made internally. the best resource for that is the Ibanez wiring diagram for the RG2027. that guitar came stock with a 24-pole multiswitch wired to give the 762X-style pickup combinations, so the diagram shows all the little jumpers you'll need to add.


----------



## daniboy (Dec 8, 2007)

scott is right on the money. a dimarzio tech sent me a diagram using a multipole switch for the stock ibanez wiring. a crl 5-way won't do. for those interested, sent me a pm with your email address and i'll forward the schematic to you.


----------



## WhiplashS7420 (May 19, 2010)

I know this is digging up a really hold thread, and I really don't post much, but I am having a big problem with my switch. I have a S7420 with a Dimarzio Evolution in the bridge, and about 85% of the time, the bridge position sounds like ass. Low output, distortion, etc. I am pretty sure it is the switch that is doing this, because the wiring job is pretty spot on. 

What I am wondering is what the "special" 5-way switch is called, so I can order the correct one.

Also, what do I need to know about replacing the volume and tone knobs. The volume one is so messed up. There is literally a 1mm sweet spot I have to have it in for it to work. I wanna replace both the switch and pots at the same time. So then I know for sure if it is the hardware or the pickup. I am almost positive it is the hardware though. The pickup I bought new like 4 years ago, so I doubt it is that.

Any help?


----------

